

Introducing CodePlayer: Watch your code like a movie - vivekprakash
http://engineering.hackerearth.com/2014/01/21/introducing-codeplayer/

======
pdx
I was hoping it would allow me to "play" my git repo.

What I want is the ability to see how a function has changed over time. I want
to zoom in on a particular function, and watch it grow from a stub to a hairy
beast, as the project matures.

Does something like this exist?

~~~
gurraman
You mean as the function gets expanded into several bald little angels, right?
:)

------
sugarstain
So basically screen capture? I was more expected something along the lines of
a visual debugger that steps through code whilst zooming into functions and
variables jumping around when they get copied or assigned or something.

~~~
devindotcom
Yeah, I was hoping to see my code render on the right as the pieces on the
left are assembled from the bottom up (hierarchically, that is, not from the
bottom of the code).

------
omoikane
Interesting. I did something like this a few years back, sample output:

[http://uguu-archive.appspot.com/misaka/replay.html](http://uguu-
archive.appspot.com/misaka/replay.html)

[http://ioccc.org/2013/misaka/spoiler.html](http://ioccc.org/2013/misaka/spoiler.html)
(mirror, in case if I ran out of quota)

I would be curious in some implementation details for this project,
particularly how the intermediate deltas are stored.

------
slmnm
Very interesting. I have used a very similar service to learn html, css, js.

[http://thecodeplayer.com/](http://thecodeplayer.com/)

------
WesleyJohnson
Khan Academy does something like this with their ACE editor as well. Theirs
goes a bit further by allowing you to pause and edit the code (for the
tutorials in their CS area) and then when you replay, the code reverts back to
what it was before you paused. Would be nice to see something akin to that
implemented here as well. At the very least, being able to edit once the
"movie" is over would make it far more functional.

------
mtrn
This is a nice idea, something like "watch me think".

~~~
vivekprakash
Yes, the ways in which it can be used are huge. Some of the obvious ones are
to teach someone to code and play the sequence later anytime. CodeTable
supports collaborative editing which makes it even nice. Other use can be to
ask someone to solve a problem and watch them how they approach it. And there
could be many more!

~~~
kremlin
Yes. Learning Python at the moment, and after I do a practice problem I often
look at the writer's solution to the problem. I would find it much more
informative if done in this way, with comments saying why he's doing what when
he does it.

------
fpaboim
Perty cool. Good job ;)

